# I like what they did with the crank - new Yamaha R1 motor



## glenn31792 (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_e_gC99Ql0


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 26, 2008)

The R1 is a twitchy peaky angry demon of a bike. They are a crystal meth fueled logger with a bikesaw in a bonsai museum. They make my fireblade feel like a tame cruiser. If there were some of these when bush invaded iraq (well sent alot of other people to do it) then he would have found WMDs. Its not that I dont like them, but when you ride me they feel like they dont like anybody.

Very cool idea, be interesting to see if it really works.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 2, 2008)

Wonder how the other bike companies will respond?


----------



## The Lorax (Oct 16, 2008)

nilzlofgren said:


> Wonder how the other bike companies will respond?



Same way they always do, step up to the mark and compete until Yamaha puts out another new technology that makes them all look old.
The only other bike company that comes close is Honda.
How many of the really impressive motorcycle technological innovations have come from Yamaha?
Nearly all of them IMHO.


----------



## chowdozer (Oct 19, 2008)

Cadillac first used a crossplane crankshaft in 1923.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 30, 2008)

I wondering how much that will really afect the average rider? The bikes already have wicked fast throttle response and top speeds I would never want to ride at.


----------



## Ductape (Jan 2, 2009)

That can't run !


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 3, 2009)

[/IMG][/IMG]Yamaha rocks!!!


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 3, 2009)

wish they made pro chainsawz


----------



## tyronjames (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice video for the Yamaha R1, keep up the good work


----------

